# Low pH and Gasping Goldfish



## llcooldw (Apr 7, 2009)

Hello!

I have had a Comet in my 2.5 gallon tank for a couple weeks. He's been fine, except last night started gasping for air. I checked the pH and it was around 6, so I did a 40% water change with 7.4 pH water. Before I went to bed, the pH was around 7.

Ths morning, the pH was back down to 6. The fish is still gasping. What should I do?

Thanks!


----------



## froglady (Apr 12, 2009)

Wish I knew what is going on with your goldfish. the ph could be a factor. might be more than that going on. hope others here have some ideas.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

I'm not saying the pH is related, but on this issue...what has the pH in the tank been before yesterday?


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Have you checked ammonia and nitrite levels.
2.5 gallons is way to small for a goldfish. Goldfish produce alot of waste that quickly turns into ammonia that is toxic for your fish. It is not uncommen for fish to gasp for air when they are being poisoned by ammonia and nitrites.
I would do 100% water changes daily on a tank that small, but ultimately he will die from other health problems if left in that size tank, because there is no room for him to grow.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

F.Y.I., this same thread was started and is continuing under "Repeated pH Crash" in the Freshwater Aquariums section. B.


----------



## Busgod (Mar 4, 2008)

Gold fish gape when the oxygen levels are low. they will rise to top of tank and suck air add air stone to tank and that should cure the gaping.if your ph is droping 1.5 over night thats not good you may have to add some crushed coral to stableise the ph. you can put it in filter in a bag.Just need a little goes long way.


----------

